# My first try



## 2Mac (Jan 17, 2021)

So I was gifted a pellet tube for Christmas and decided to try it in my pellet smoker just to see how things turn out. 
This is my first time doing cheese. 
I grabbed some old cheddar and some Gouda for this experiment. Left it unpackaged in the fridge overnight and pulled it out this morning. I followed 

 BGKYSmoker
  guidance and I was between 70 And 75 for 3 hours. I rotated them every half hour. I have to say that I’m very happy with the final product. I will let them dry and vacuum seal them tonight. Thanks for all the help once again everyone.


----------



## Millberry (Jan 17, 2021)

Mac--do you need a "taste-tester"  ? If you followed   

 BGKYSmoker
 --then you probably did it right. I have never tried it.  Charlie


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 17, 2021)

Great job!


----------



## 2Mac (Jan 17, 2021)

Millberry said:


> Mac--do you need a "taste-tester"  ? If you followed
> 
> BGKYSmoker
> --then you probably did it right. I have never tried it.  Charlie


I have a few testers here and they said it’s good


----------



## 2Mac (Jan 17, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Great job!


Thanks. I appreciate it


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 17, 2021)

Nice looking cheese smoke


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 17, 2021)

They look really good 2Mac. My only suggestion is to let them sit overnight then vacuum seal them.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## 2Mac (Jan 17, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> They look really good 2Mac. My only suggestion is to let them sit overnight then vacuum seal them.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris





TNJAKE said:


> Nice looking cheese smoke


Thanks guys. 
Should I let them rest in the fridge overnight before sealing them?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 17, 2021)

Yes


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 17, 2021)

Then wipe off any moisture if there is any tomorrow before you vac seal


----------



## 2Mac (Jan 17, 2021)

Thanks guys. I challenge anyone to find a more helpful bunch of people anywhere. This forum and the people on it are the absolute best


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 17, 2021)

Looks good! You're gonna be glad you tried it! Just put some in the smoker myself,  along with some paprika and mixed nuts. Never tried cold smoking nuts so we'll see how they turn out.

Ryan


----------



## Murray (Jan 17, 2021)

Your going to regret not making more.  Until I joined this forum smoke cheese to me was that fancy cheese at the deli. counter priced way over my budget.  I agree with your assessment on the helpfulness of the forum membership.


----------

